
The Axis of Eval: Browsers will let PLs break free from plain text - joeyespo
http://axisofeval.blogspot.com/2011/02/browsers-will-let-pls-break-free-from.html
======
finnw
Even if you program using data-flow graphs with pretty icons, they still have
to be stored in files don't they? Probably XML or JSON (which are themselves
plain text files and some people will still insist on editing them that way.)

